# How to safely get on roof?



## hyunelan2

I'm no safety engineer, but I was always taught to put the ladder several feet above the top, then step off the side onto the roof. You don't want to be going over the top of the ladder to get on the roof. If you have the top of the ladder too low, there is nothing to hold onto with your hand while you are stepping on/off the ladder. 

Firefighter example:









Diagram found on the 'net.


----------



## dkotecki

Hey you might want to take a look at a product like this... Ladder Safety Extension
It eliminates the need to step around the ladder
It may be a bit pricey, but a perfect solution for the ladder to roof transfer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I always go over the top, less then 12" sticks up over the roof edge
To step sideways may push the ladder away
And trying to step off the roof onto the ladder that way...not me
I have access from one floor, so not that high off the ground

With the addition I built a door in from the attic so now I just open the door & step onto the roof

How steep is your roof ?


----------



## BamBamm5144

Ladder should be angled out 1 foot for every four feet vertical. Also, the ladder should exceed the gutter line by approx three feet. Never step on a rung higher than the gutter line and step off on the side you feel most comfortable. At least thats how I was taught.


----------



## tpolk

when you crawl over the ladder at gutter height you are set to slide left or right or kick the ladder out. same problem getting back on only worse because you're backing into it. above roof is best, and depending on pitch you need to be roped off, actually always roped off


----------



## firehawkmph

I spent 25 years in the fire service and the picture above is correct. We always had the ladder a minimum of three rungs above the point it touched the roof. If you are unsure of yourself, you really ought to consider not going up and save yourself the hospital bill. Roofs aren't for everybody. One slip is all it takes. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## AndrewF

Always above the roof by (3) three rungs.

Getting off the ladder on to the roof is the easy part.

Getting back ON the ladder from the roof, is more difficult. If it is short, you cant easily grab the ladder to stabilize it as you go to step on it.

If you have it say 1 rung above the edge of the roof, and try to back down on to it, you are at a greater risk of kicking the ladder away from the roof.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I guess I'm just used to over the top, never had a problem
I almost always pound stakes into the ground to prevent the ladder from kicking out
And I usually tie the ladder off to the house

Plus stepping sideways onto the roof with 80 lbs of shingles on my back just is not happening :no:

Had a friends father fall off the roof & die a few years back
Wife thinks I'm not afraid of heights
But I am...just careful & very aware of the consequences


Bucket truck might be the safest way


----------



## nateo

firehawkmph said:


> I spent 25 years in the fire service and the picture above is correct. We always had the ladder a minimum of three rungs above the point it touched the roof. If you are unsure of yourself, you really ought to consider not going up and save yourself the hospital bill. Roofs aren't for everybody. One slip is all it takes.
> Mike Hawkins


I love those that give "hire someone" as advise on a diy forum. I almost asked people not to post this response but I incorrectly guessed I wouldn't have to in a diy forum.


----------



## johnk

*bilginroofdock*.com this is a great solution to safely get on your roof.No I'm not spamming,I know contractors that add this as an option to homeowners.

http://www.bilginroofdock.com/ theres a working link


----------



## firehawkmph

nateo said:


> I love those that give "hire someone" as advise on a diy forum. I almost asked people not to post this response but I incorrectly guessed I wouldn't have to in a diy forum.


I guess trying to save someone from their own demise doesn't rate in your book. I give a lot of advice on forums. I have also become acute to the fact that sometimes we are not doing the person a favor if they don't really feel confident in what they are asking for. In some cases there is plenty of room for error, in the case of a two story roof and someone with very little or no ladder experience, I would say not and error on the side of caution. If you find that wrong, that's your choice. I have picked up plenty of busted up people in my time, and in most cases, thier agony could have been avoided.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Scuba_Dave

johnk said:


> http://www.bilginroofdock.com/ theres a working link


That's an interesting product
I've been lucky as the roofs I go up & down are 1 story
To me that seems easier...but even that distance can be deadly
10 years ago I was climbing trees with spikes & a belt around the tree, removing the belt to go over branches...not any longer

Be safe.....


----------



## AaronB

dkotecki said:


> Hey you might want to take a look at a product like this... Ladder Safety Extension
> It eliminates the need to step around the ladder
> It may be a bit pricey, but a perfect solution for the ladder to roof transfer.


I have these... Theyre awesome.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

AaronB said:


> This is against every OSHA regulation on ladder safety. You MUST secure the ladder before setting foot on the roof.


Secure the ladder how ?

I'm not a roofer...this is my own home
So I'm not concerned with OSHA


----------



## Leah Frances

nateo said:


> I love those that give "hire someone" as advise on a diy forum. I almost asked people not to post this response but I incorrectly guessed I wouldn't have to in a diy forum.


"Hire Someone" can be valid DIY advice. You are, of course, free to ignore it.


----------



## AaronB

Scuba_Dave said:


> Secure the ladder how ?
> 
> I'm not a roofer...this is my own home
> So I'm not concerned with OSHA


Oh... well, I use a stretchable rope, with hooks on the end most times, which keeps the ladder from kicking out when you disembark, and on the rare occasion when there is nothing to hook on to, we will anchor a device for this purpose.


----------



## nap

nateo said:


> I love those that give "hire someone" as advise on a diy forum. I almost asked people not to post this response but I incorrectly guessed I wouldn't have to in a diy forum.



firehawk didn't simply say "hire somebody" He said if you are not comfortable doing this, it might be better to hire somebody as obviously, the one misstep is a doozy.

he is right. There is nothing wrong with suggesting a person not undertake a possibly lethal situation, especially if they are not comfortable.


----------



## Windows

For someone who is new to ladders and roofs, I would say that redundancy is the key until you can assess what is safe and what is not. Secure the ladder at both the top and bottom before stepping on to the roof and be sure to have another person nearby in case of an issue. Also, be sure the slope of your roof is navigable without cleats. Some roofs are steeper than they appear from the ground.


----------



## nap

Windows said:


> Some roofs are steeper than they appear from the ground.


they are all steeper than they appear to be from the ground to me:yes:

No matter how low the slope is, it seems once I get up there, it's like I'm on the side of the Matterhorn.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

AaronB said:


> Oh... well, I use a stretchable rope, with hooks on the end most times, which keeps the ladder from kicking out when you disembark, and on the rare occasion when there is nothing to hook on to, we will anchor a device for this purpose.


OK, Thanks
I do tie a rope to the ladder at the top & tie it off
My neighbor was actually worried about my tall ladder against the side of the house, he didn't see the rope
I can't recall if I have ever tried stepping off to the side..I think I haven't

With the door to the main house roof I no longer use a ladder
With the addition I use a venting skylight to access the roof

It only takes one slip or loss of balance to fall


----------



## nateo

nap said:


> firehawk didn't simply say "hire somebody" He said if you are not comfortable doing this, it might be better to hire somebody as obviously, the one misstep is a doozy.
> 
> he is right. There is nothing wrong with suggesting a person not undertake a possibly lethal situation, especially if they are not comfortable.


If I didn't feel comfortable getting on a step roof after getting some *good *advise, why would I still attempt it? "You may want to consider hiring someone" is a seriously week answer on a diy forum. Of corse I've considered hiring someone, in fact, I'll already stated that I've hired 2 individuals in the past for this. Now that I'm considering doing it myself (which is what diy means by the way), I've come to a *DIY *forumfor help on how I can do it myself and I'm looking for that type of advise. I certantly didn't go to a "should I hire a contractor forum" did I?

"Hire someone" advise on a diy forum is a oxymoron.


----------

